# Hendershot Generator



## necromancer (Jul 15, 2014)

is this for real & has anyone used one of these ?

The Hendershot Generator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3LRmSovEX8


google search
https://www.google.ca/search?q=Hend...5.1499j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## rickbb (Jul 15, 2014)

This from here;

http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/60068/hendershot-generator-w-unpolorized-capacitors

"No, the Hendershot Generator is a scam, like any other perpetual motion machine, or other means of obtaining energy from nothing.

Lester Hendershot, the purported "inventor" of the device, conveniently did not leave any working design diagrams in his papers. Subsequently his son Mark Hendershot tried for several years to create a working implementation of the so-called "free energy generator", before finally giving up.

In any case, it is a basic tenet of Physics that neither matter nor energy can be created - they can be collected (solar), transduced or transformed, even between forms, but for any output there must be an input. "


----------



## necromancer (Jul 15, 2014)

ok, i was thinking it was primed with snake oil :lol: 

thank you.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 15, 2014)

Total fake, you can't create energy from nothing, you have to take it from something.

... modern day alchemy! :evil: 

Göran


----------



## Claudie (Jul 15, 2014)

There are many ways to get costless energy. People describe things as being free energy or energy from nothing, which cannot be done. Energy is all around us, you just need to harness it. There are many ways of doing that, but if you try to share it and call it free energy, you will quickly be labeled a basket case. :| 

If you were at the bottom of an ocean, and tried to weigh a cup of water, what would the result be? Would you even notice that the cup was full? It's like that with where we are and where energy is. It's here, sometimes hard to measure, and many times we don't even notice it. Energy is all around us, we just need to recognize it. 

Does the fish know it's in water?


----------



## necromancer (Jul 15, 2014)

i originally thought it was some type of magnetic resonance generator.

like those cell phone chargers. but then i seen it didnt plug in to anything, just claimed output from nothing


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 16, 2014)

rickbb said:


> In any case, it is a basic tenet of Physics that neither matter nor energy can be created - they can be collected (solar), transduced or transformed, even between forms, but for any output there must be an input. "



And there *****WILL***** be losses (friction, resistance), so what comes out will be less than what goes in. 

There is *NO* free lunch. There never has been, and there never will be. Things don't work that way. Those who don't agree are prime for being screwed by crooks, as they display their lack of judgment and understanding. Keep a healthy skeptical attitude in life and you aren't so much of a target. 

When in doubt, keep in mind, money does not go looking for people. 

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 16, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> And there *****WILL***** be losses (friction, resistance), so what comes out will be less than what goes in.


In thermodynamics that is one of the basic rules, usually expressed like "the entropy of a system is always increasing".
Some physicists looks at entropy as the definition of the direction of time. If you observe something where the entropy in decreasing (like this "generator" which is creating electricity from nothing) then you got the time wrong. Looking at the Henderson generator with reversed time and everything is working, put in electricity, heat is produced which is dissipated to the surrounding. :mrgreen: 

Ok, that's all from your resident physicist, I'll just shut up now... 8) 

Göran


----------

